

Is it ok to email buyers of my Android app? - jere_jones

I'm a new Android developer and have released 2 different apps.  RealMirror is free and I released it about 6 weeks ago.  It has done, in my opinion, well with over 10,000 downloads.<p>Monday, I published my first paid app, mySoundboard.  With no downloads at all for the first 48 hours, I was very disappointed.<p>Last night I had 2 downloads.  I am very happy and more than just a little grateful.  I don't have their real emails, but I do have a Google Checkout anonymous email address that I can use.  Is it ok to email the buyers and say thank you or would that be too creepy?
======
mdh
Its a noble sentiment but i think it does risk creeping out the people the who
did download it which would rather defeat the object of the exercise.

Why not include a "Thanks to everyone who downloaded v1.0" message in the
About screen in the next update of the app or the app info screen on the
Market?

------
treblig
Definitely toeing the "Permission based marketing" line there, but sometimes
you gotta be a little scrappy :)

~~~
jere_jones
I'm sorry, but I don't understand. :-) Could you elaborate?

